# Andrew Ashling: Castling (Epic Fantasy - Gay Romance)



## Andrew Ashling

_*Castling*_ is available on Amazon, Kobo, ARe, Barnes&Noble and iTunes​




*The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling* is the fifth book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.


_Anaxantis, prince of Ximerion._

Lorsanthia, the giant southern enemy, has suffered a crushing defeat at the hands of Anaxantis's oldest brother, Prince Tenaxos, but it is far from beaten. If anything, it has become more dangerous, now that a more warlike regime has taken over the reins.

The warlord fears his own dominions will come under siege if his father and older brothers don't manage to keep the behemoth in check. To make matters more complicated he isn't convinced the settlement of the Renuvian Plains is going all that well. Meanwhile the proud Highlander nobility starts plotting to regain their independence. And, as always, there is the love of Anaxantis's life...

Meanwhile strife breaks loose between the independent city states of Rhonoma and Naodyma. Lexyntas still has a difficult time adapting to being Thenoclon's slave in a household where dark secrets weigh on both masters and servants. Yorn gets more and more under the beguiling influence and nonchalant charms of his adopted cousin, Antybion.

Concerned about the vulnerabilities of his dominions, and amidst the intrigues of his family and the nobles of the Highlands of Great Renuvia, Anaxantis starts looking for allies. Should he return to the fold and join forces with his father?

*The Invisible Hands* is the sequel-trilogy of *The Invisible Chains* (also here on _Kindleboards_):

The Invisible Chains-Part 1: *Bonds of Hate*
The Invisible Chains-Part 2: *Bonds of Fear*
The Invisible Chains-Part 3: *Bonds of Blood*

The Invisible Hands-Part 1: *Gambit*

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance


----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andrew -----------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks for heartfelt welcome, Ann.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I've had contact with my cover artist today, and he has started on the first sketches for the cover&#8230; Depending on how this goes publication might be in just two weeks.

----------
While I'm still waiting for the cover art, I'd thought I give you both a (second) excerpt _and_ an idea how the book will look on an actual device.
If you'd like to see how the book will look on an iPad and epub-ereaders like the _Kobo Glo_, the _Sony PRS-T2_, and compare it to the classic _Kindle 3 Keyboard_, I've put up some screenshots of the beginning of chapter 9 on my site, *Ximerion*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The first book in this series is now also available at *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your inbox with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

I'll be getting the first color more-than-sketches this week-end. The end of my troubles could be nigh. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format * _Take care: it goes free/paid unpredictably_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The whole series is now available on *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and on Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

With any luck the next installment, Book V: Castling, will be published in the weekend or early next week.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm _still_ waiting for my cover, though I've had a few updates and the work should be nearly finished by now. I just hope there aren't too many corrections anymore, because this is _really _getting on my nerves. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Finally, _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (Dark Tales, Book V) has been published on

*All Romance ebooks* in both mobi (Kindle-compatible) and epub




 in epub/iBook
*Amazon* in kindle format
*Kobo* in epub

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All buying options, my own eShop included, on *this page* on my site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"However, what he wanted was impossible: the serenity of the Gods cannot be achieved by the sword."_

~Randamor the Recluse, _Castling_

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Once in a while I get an email from a reader asking me all kinds of things about future plans for the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse-series. Some time ago someone asked me if the books would be bundled in omnibuses. For anybody who's curious: my plans as I now see them in *this blog* on my own site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Kudos to the author for creating such a unique and twisting storyline with the fate totally unknown even up to this books ending. The characters just keep evolving and making you wanting to know more about them and wishing the storyline just kept going and going. I can't wait to read the next book of this series Mate. I also enjoy how long each book is in contrast to the short stories that are multiplying and are quickly available. It is nice to read something that takes you deep into the characters and continues forward with an adventure and not just a quick fix story. I am totally invested in this series to find out what happens next. "_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time - and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it."_

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see and remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Maybe one day when I actually read this series instead of skipping for Anaxantis/Ehandar parts, I'll write a real review and rate it... "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Maybe one day when I actually read this series instead of skipping for Anaxantis/Ehandar parts, I'll write a real review and rate it... "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent."_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Once in a while I get an email from a reader asking me all kinds of things about future plans for the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse-series. Some time ago someone asked me if the books would be bundled in omnibuses. For anybody who's curious: my plans as I now see them in *this blog* on my own site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really I did like the book and Andrew is growing as writer."_

More of this review on *Amazon Italy*.

This is my first review on Amazon Italy. So, if you like it&#8230; please like it 

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This is the latest installment of the series&#8230; for the time being.

For further plans read this post on my site, *Ximerion*

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Kudos to the author for creating such a unique and twisting storyline with the fate totally unknown even up to this books ending. The characters just keep evolving and making you wanting to know more about them and wishing the storyline just kept going and going. I can't wait to read the next book of this series Mate. I also enjoy how long each book is in contrast to the short stories that are multiplying and are quickly available. It is nice to read something that takes you deep into the characters and continues forward with an adventure and not just a quick fix story. I am totally invested in this series to find out what happens next. "_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really I did like the book and Andrew is growing as writer.
In my personal taste I preferred the first trilogy, so I miss a lot Timishi and the first court pages and the clansmen and Anaxantis himself in the very first manner...
Indeed I did appreciate the new couples: Antybion - Yorn and Lexyntas - Thenoclon.
Waiting for the third book."_

Read this review on *Amazon Italy*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time - and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it."_

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm over two thirds into writing the sequel _*Pawn Storm*_.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'll be publishing an excerpt of the sequel _*Pawn Storm*_ (WIP) on my website. Probably this weekend.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I posted a first excerpt of _The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm_ (Work in progress, 6th book of the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_) on my website.
You can read it _*here*_.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I was interviewed on Graeme Brown's blog, _A Fantasy Writing Journey_, about life, writing and my books.

Check it out *here*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All buying options, my own eShop included, on *this page* on my site.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm writing the last scenes of *The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm* (6th book in the series). To tide you over I posted a second excerpt.

I had thought to almost, but not quite, reveal the identity of the Trachian prince at the end of this book, and keep the secret for the next book, *The Invisible Hands - Part 4: Mate*. This would have been a terrific cliffhanger, but I decided not to be cruel, and, besides, the revelation scenes are a perfect ending for this one. That doesn't mean there won't be some kind of nailbiter though.

For the second excerpt I chose most of the second scene of Chapter 3, *Visitors*, featuring Anaxantis and Ravvid, one of the Clansmen.

I hope you'll enjoy it.

_Anaxantis is lonely, but he is not the only one&#8230;_

You can read the second excerpt *here*.

Missed the first excerpt? It's *here*.

If you want to receive an email when *Pawn Storm* is published, you can subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see and remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published around the end of November 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published around the end of November 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published around the end of November 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published begin December 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published next week. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

Meanwhile, *here* is the cover reveal and a few hints about the new book.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, is now available on Amazon, ARe, Barnes&Noble and Kobo. *Links*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_�Ah, Starlight, how predictable you are. What is it with you people that you long to hear of the unhappiness of your betters, of the humiliation of princes, and the crumbling of thrones? Does it enrich your bleak and insignificant existence, I wonder?�_

Randamor the Recluse - Chapter 1

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I can't get enough of this series. The storyline is definitely grandiose centering on machinations, duplicity, and romance."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time - and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it. Like the serials that used to be done for between old time movies. Each sequence of each plot leaves you wanting to hurry a long to see the next part of that one. But then comes the next plot&#8230; and you are caught up in it, too."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really I did like the book and Andrew is growing as writer."_

More of this review on *Amazon Italy*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.
----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"However, what he wanted was impossible: the serenity of the Gods cannot be achieved by the sword."_

~Randamor the Recluse, _Castling_

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm doing a *chat* on Rainbow Gold Reviews on Saturday, 19th about this series.

With giveaways.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really I did like the book and Andrew is growing as writer."_

More of this review on *Amazon Italy*.

This is my first review on Amazon Italy. So, if you like it... please like it (click "Si") 

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

This review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I changed the cover. It is now in the same style as the one of Pawn Storm (the finalist in the Independent ebooks Awards).

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I can't get enough of this series. The storyline is definitely grandiose centering on machinations, duplicity, and romance."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Kudos to the author for creating such a unique and twisting storyline with the fate totally unknown even up to this books ending. The characters just keep evolving and making you wanting to know more about them and wishing the storyline just kept going and going. I can't wait to read the next book of this series Mate. I also enjoy how long each book is in contrast to the short stories that are multiplying and are quickly available. It is nice to read something that takes you deep into the characters and continues forward with an adventure and not just a quick fix story. I am totally invested in this series to find out what happens next."_

This review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really I did like the book and Andrew is growing as writer."_

More of this review on *Amazon Italy*.

This is my first review on Amazon Italy. So, if you like it... please like it 

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time -- and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it. Like the serials that used to be done for between old time movies. Each sequence of each plot leaves you wanting to hurry a long to see the next part of that one. But then comes the next plot... and you are caught up in it, too."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can read this review on *Goodreads*.

I'm about halfway through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

And *here* is the cover reveal.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Villains...villains...there are a lot of them in this book. I wanted that Rianna b!tch dead! Argg! And I still couldn't help rolling my eyes over Boduwald for his delusions and hopeless ambitions. The power hungry people in this book make me want to puke. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I've enjoyed all the books of the Randamor the Recluse series thoroughly, and I'm quite obsessed with the story and characters by now. It never stops getting better, whereas in other sagas you can feel there severe ups and downs. The fifth volume deserves the five stars imho. The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

Which is _*FREE*_ at the time of writing. 

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time -- and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it."_

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I really like this book. It starts right off with the unexpected. In Tyleme, capital of Lorsanthia, a brother betrays "His Divinity, Vartoligor XIII, King of Kings." That changes the whole scope of warfare with a new secret weapon to destroy ships and his multi-attack plans. Lorsanthia is at war with Ximerion, but Anaxantis's lands will be threatened whichever side wins. Anaxantis, as usual, isn't sharing much of anything with anybody. That's sure to cause trouble later.

Ehandar, Anaxantis's lover, is defending the southern boarder, while several of his Squires secretly plan to put him in Anaxantis's place as ruler. Arranulf and Hermarchidas are off seeking Rhonoma's intentions about entering a war with Lorsanthia. Timi and Lorcko scout the secrets of Lorsanthian strength in Tyleme itself. I hope they don't get killed later."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*A great middle to a great series*

As always, Andrew's books hit right on with enough zest of adventure, sexuality, romance and intrigue.

These trilogies invite continued story lines, while introducing new characters.

If you like medieval stories with homoerotic overtones, then these books will be very enjoyable for you. However, it is recomended that you begin reading these books from the first series first for continuity reasons."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_* Great Read*

"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

Read this review (this is it) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I've enjoyed all the books of the Randamor the Recluse series thoroughly, and I'm quite obsessed with the story and characters by now. It never stops getting better, whereas in other sagas you can feel there severe ups and downs. The fifth volume deserves the five stars imho. The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time. It's so difficult to accomplish that. You've got to love these books, and crave for more. Just start from the first and keep reading! :-D "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A writer who writes multiple storylines in one big epic and keepS them seamlessly on track deserves 5 stars for just that. And when the story itself is more than worth reading, that's a lot of talent, IMO. The continuation of Anaxantis' exploits (for want of a better verb) in Castling is as engaging as the first book. "_

This review on *All Romance (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I can't get enough of this series. The storyline is definitely grandiose centering on machinations, duplicity, and romance. Not much focus on Anaxantis and Ehandar's romance here but I really liked the story development on Lexyntas and Thenoclon as well as Antybion and Yorn."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I wish there were more Ehandar and Anaxantis moments. Now that war again separated them, what would become of their relationship? And this separation, would it strengthen or weaken their bond? I wonder what would become of Ehandar now that he has the army under his control.

We'll see how this war will play out in the next book,Pawn Storm."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The first chapter starts off in Tyleme, the capital of Lorsanthia, with betrayal, murder, an additional plot or two and an evil manipulator. Finally, a bad guy. I'm ready for someone I can hate. Loreko and Timi arrive, start spying, and discover an awful secret weapon that could destroy any ship or fleet. But can they do anything about it. Even sending news of it to Anaxantis may be too late. I'm worried one of these two, or both of them, are going to be killed off."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Indeed I did appreciate the new couples: Antybion - Yorn and Lexyntas - Tenochlon.
Waiting for the third book"_

More of this review on *Amazon Italy*.

This is my first review on Amazon Italy. So, if you like it... please like it (click "Si") 

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The first chapter starts off in Tyleme, the capital of Lorsanthia, with betrayal, murder, an additional plot or two and an evil manipulator. Finally, a bad guy. I'm ready for someone I can hate. Loreko and Timi arrive, start spying, and discover an awful secret weapon that could destroy any ship or fleet. But can they do anything about it. Even sending news of it to Anaxantis may be too late. I'm worried one of these two, or both of them, are going to be killed off."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Great book series I have read all the books written by this author and it is great mix of just the right amount of taboo erotica and adventure great series if you are open minded a great gay fiction series and this is just one of the many great books in the series you will not be disappointed at least I sure wasn't it was great book. Maybe not the book you would want your mother to read but if your into fantasy its a great read."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A writer who writes multiple storylines in one big epic and keeps them seamlessly on track deserves 5 stars for just that. and when the story itself is more than worth reading, that's a lot of talent, IMO. The continuation of Anaxantis' exploits (for want of a better verb) in Castling is as engaging as the first book. Though I must say at some point he has to come to some serious realization about his brother."_

More of this review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*A great middle to a great series.*

"As always, Andrew's books hit right on with enough zest of adventure, sexuality, romance and intrigue.

These trilogies invite continued story lines, while introducing new characters.

If you like medieval stories with homoerotic overtones, then these books will be very enjoyable for you. However, it is recommended that you begin reading these books from the first series first for continuity reasons."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Mate_, the latest volume in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is a finalist in the *eFestival of Words 2015*.

Read more on *my blog*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my http://www.ximerion.com/newsletters/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my http://www.ximerion.com/newsletters/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I can't get enough of this series. The storyline is definitely grandiose centering on machinations, duplicity, and romance."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time -- and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it. Like the serials that used to be done for between old time movies. Each sequence of each plot leaves you wanting to hurry a long to see the next part of that one. But then comes the next plot... and you are caught up in it, too."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_* Great Read*

"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

Read this review (this is it) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*A great middle to a great series*

As always, Andrew's books hit right on with enough zest of adventure, sexuality, romance and intrigue.

These trilogies invite continued story lines, while introducing new characters.

If you like medieval stories with homoerotic overtones, then these books will be very enjoyable for you. However, it is recomended that you begin reading these books from the first series first for continuity reasons."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Kudos to the author for creating such a unique and twisting storyline with the fate totally unknown even up to this books ending. The characters just keep evolving and making you wanting to know more about them and wishing the storyline just kept going and going. I can't wait to read the next book of this series Mate. I also enjoy how long each book is in contrast to the short stories that are multiplying and are quickly available. It is nice to read something that takes you deep into the characters and continues forward with an adventure and not just a quick fix story. I am totally invested in this series to find out what happens next. "_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. More than twenty have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see and remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*New characters, new weapon, new fears,*

The dialogue and the pace changes within chapters have you laughing in one part and worried in the next. Ashling has a good "ear" for voices and it's particularly seen where the mother and son appear. The tenderness, the homey assumptions, and the gentle teasing bring the scene to life. ☺

The Pages part made me laugh out loud, yet I was moved by the compassion and sensitivity used other times with difficult sexual situations.
_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There's really nothing much to say. Castling pretty much explains the power struggle of the different States and Houses involved. And as to the mystery of who the Prince of Trachia became in his undercover, I've already guessed it too. It became apparent nearly by the end of the book.

I wish there were more Ehandar and Anaxantis moments. Now that war again separated them, what would become of their relationship? And this separation, would it strengthen or weaken their bond? I wonder what would become of Ehandar now that he has the army under his control."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Another great book in the series*

"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_* Great Read*

"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

Read this review (this is it) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ah, Starlight, how predictable you are. What is it with you people that you long to hear of the unhappiness of your betters, of the humiliation of princes, and the crumbling of thrones? Does it enrich your bleak and insignificant existence, I wonder?"_

Randamor the Recluse - Chapter 1

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Worth buying*

A really good story with a lot of action._

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I really like this book. It starts right off with the unexpected. In Tyleme, capital of Lorsanthia, a brother betrays "His Divinity, Vartoligor XIII, King of Kings." That changes the whole scope of warfare with a new secret weapon to destroy ships and his multi-attack plans. Lorsanthia is at war with Ximerion, but Anaxantis's lands will be threatened whichever side wins. Anaxantis, as usual, isn't sharing much of anything with anybody. That's sure to cause trouble later.

Ehandar, Anaxantis's lover, is defending the southern boarder, while several of his Squires secretly plan to put him in Anaxantis's place as ruler. Arranulf and Hermarchidas are off seeking Rhonoma's intentions about entering a war with Lorsanthia. Timi and Lorcko scout the secrets of Lorsanthian strength in Tyleme itself. I hope they don't get killed later."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I can't get enough of this series. The storyline is definitely grandiose centering on machinations, duplicity, and romance."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ah, Starlight, how predictable you are. What is it with you people that you long to hear of the unhappiness of your betters, of the humiliation of princes, and the crumbling of thrones? Does it enrich your bleak and insignificant existence, I wonder?"_

~Randamor the Recluse - Chapter 1

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*A great middle to a great series*

As always, Andrew's books hit right on with enough zest of adventure, sexuality, romance and intrigue.

These trilogies invite continued story lines, while introducing new characters.

If you like medieval stories with homoerotic overtones, then these books will be very enjoyable for you. However, it is recomended that you begin reading these books from the first series first for continuity reasons."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I really like this book. It starts right off with the unexpected. In Tyleme, capital of Lorsanthia, a brother betrays "His Divinity, Vartoligor XIII, King of Kings." That changes the whole scope of warfare with a new secret weapon to destroy ships and his multi-attack plans. Lorsanthia is at war with Ximerion, but Anaxantis's lands will be threatened whichever side wins. Anaxantis, as usual, isn't sharing much of anything with anybody. That's sure to cause trouble later.

Ehandar, Anaxantis's lover, is defending the southern boarder, while several of his Squires secretly plan to put him in Anaxantis's place as ruler. Arranulf and Hermarchidas are off seeking Rhonoma's intentions about entering a war with Lorsanthia. Timi and Lorcko scout the secrets of Lorsanthian strength in Tyleme itself. I hope they don't get killed later."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I've enjoyed all the books of the Randamor the Recluse series thoroughly, and I'm quite obsessed with the story and characters by now. It never stops getting better, whereas in other sagas you can feel there severe ups and downs. The fifth volume deserves the five stars imho. The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time. It's so difficult to accomplish that. You've got to love these books, and crave for more. Just start from the first and keep reading! :-D "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*A great middle to a great series*

As always, Andrew's books hit right on with enough zest of adventure, sexuality, romance and intrigue.

These trilogies invite continued story lines, while introducing new characters.

If you like medieval stories with homoerotic overtones, then these books will be very enjoyable for you. However, it is recommended that you begin reading these books from the first series first for continuity reasons."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Indeed I did appreciate the new couples: Antybion - Yorn and Lexyntas - Thenoclon.
Waiting for the third book"_

More of this review on *Amazon Italy*.

This is my first review on Amazon Italy. So, if you like it... please like it (click "Si") 

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*A great middle to a great series*

As always, Andrew's books hit right on with enough zest of adventure, sexuality, romance and intrigue.

These trilogies invite continued story lines, while introducing new characters.

If you like medieval stories with homoerotic overtones, then these books will be very enjoyable for you. However, it is recommended that you begin reading these books from the first series first for continuity reasons."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time -- and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it."_

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"A writer who writes multiple storylines in one big epic and keepS them seamlessly on track deserves 5 stars for just that. And when the story itself is more than worth reading, that's a lot of talent, IMO. The continuation of Anaxantis' exploits (for want of a better verb) in Castling is as engaging as the first book. "_

This review on *All Romance (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_" The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_* New characters, new weapon, new fears*

"I really like this book. It starts right off with the unexpected. In Tyleme, capital of Lorsanthia, a brother betrays "His Divinity, Vartoligor XIII, King of Kings." That changes the whole scope of warfare with a new secret weapon to destroy ships and his multi-attack plans. Lorsanthia is at war with Ximerion, but Anaxantis's lands will be threatened whichever side wins. Anaxantis, as usual, isn't sharing much of anything with anybody. That's sure to cause trouble later.

Ehandar, Anaxantis's lover, is defending the southern boarder, while several of his Squires secretly plan to put him in Anaxantis's place as ruler. Arranulf and Hermarchides are off seeking Rhonoma's intentions about entering a war with Lorsanthia. Timi and Lorcko scout the secrets of Lorsanthian strength in Tyleme itself. I hope they don't get killed later.

Surprise of surprises, there's a female about to become a serious part of Anaxantis's life ... maybe. Anoyingly, I still can't tell which character will turn out to be the elusive "deep cover" Trachian prince.
"_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_* Great Read*

"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

Read this review (this is it) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I can't get enough of this series. The storyline is definitely grandiose centering on machinations, duplicity, and romance. Not much focus on Anaxantis and Ehandar's romance here but I really liked the story development on Lexyntas and Thenoclon as well as Antybion and Yorn."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ah, Starlight, how predictable you are. What is it with you people that you long to hear of the unhappiness of your betters, of the humiliation of princes, and the crumbling of thrones? Does it enrich your bleak and insignificant existence, I wonder?"_

~Randamor the Recluse - Chapter 1

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Another great read. The further development of multiple storylines s interesting and I feel overall adds to the storyline. Often when this is done there will be one or two storylines you want to skim over to get to the ones you like. Here that is not the case with me, I enjoy them all."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The first chapter starts off in Tyleme, the capital of Lorsanthia, with betrayal, murder, an additional plot or two and an evil manipulator. Finally, a bad guy. I'm ready for someone I can hate. Lorcko and Timi arrive, start spying, and discover an awful secret weapon that could destroy any ship or fleet. But can they do anything about it. Even sending news of it to Anaxantis may be too late. I'm worried one of these two, or both of them, are going to be killed off."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I can't get enough of this series. The storyline is definitely grandiose centering on machinations, duplicity, and romance. Not much focus on Anaxantis and Ehandar's romance here but I really liked the story development on Lexyntas and Thenoclon as well as Antybion and Yorn."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time -- and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it. Like the serials that used to be done for between old time movies. Each sequence of each plot leaves you wanting to hurry a long to see the next part of that one. But then comes the next plot... and you are caught up in it, too."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Kudos to the author for creating such a unique and twisting storyline with the fate totally unknown even up to this books ending. The characters just keep evolving and making you wanting to know more about them and wishing the storyline just kept going and going. I can't wait to read the next book of this series Mate. I also enjoy how long each book is in contrast to the short stories that are multiplying and are quickly available. It is nice to read something that takes you deep into the characters and continues forward with an adventure and not just a quick fix story. I am totally invested in this series to find out what happens next. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Another great read. The further development of multiple storylines is interesting and I feel overall adds to the storyline. Often when this is done there will be one or two storylines you want to skim over to get to the ones you like. Here that is not the case with me, I enjoy them all.
The equally further development of relationships is masterfully done."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I really like this book. It starts right off with the unexpected. In Tyleme, capital of Lorsanthia, a brother betrays "His Divinity, Vartoligor XIII, King of Kings." That changes the whole scope of warfare with a new secret weapon to destroy ships and his multi-attack plans. Lorsanthia is at war with Ximerion, but Anaxantis's lands will be threatened whichever side wins. Anaxantis, as usual, isn't sharing much of anything with anybody. That's sure to cause trouble later.

Ehandar, Anaxantis's lover, is defending the southern boarder, while several of his Squires secretly plan to put him in Anaxantis's place as ruler. Arranulf and Hermarchidas are off seeking Rhonoma's intentions about entering a war with Lorsanthia. Timi and Lorcko scout the secrets of Lorsanthian strength in Tyleme itself. I hope they don't get killed later."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_* Great Read*

"Fantastic book, I hope there will be more in the series after the last one as there are some many charters and places that I want to explore in detail."_

Read this review (this is it) on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*A great middle to a great series*

As always, Andrew's books hit right on with enough zest of adventure, sexuality, romance and intrigue.

These trilogies invite continued story lines, while introducing new characters.

If you like medieval stories with homoerotic overtones, then these books will be very enjoyable for you. However, it is recomended that you begin reading these books from the first series first for continuity reasons."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see and remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*New characters, new weapon, new fears,*

The dialogue and the pace changes within chapters have you laughing in one part and worried in the next. Ashling has a good "ear" for voices and it's particularly seen where the mother and son appear. The tenderness, the homey assumptions, and the gentle teasing bring the scene to life. ☺

The Pages part made me laugh out loud, yet I was moved by the compassion and sensitivity used other times with difficult sexual situations.
_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate. "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really I did like the book and Andrew is growing as writer.
In my personal taste I preferred the first trilogy, so I miss a lot Timishi and the first court pages and the clansmen and Anaxantis himself in the very first manner...
Indeed I did appreciate the new couples: Antybion - Yorn and Lexyntas - Thenoclon.
Waiting for the third book."_

Read this review on *Amazon Italy*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Another great read. The further development of multiple storylines s interesting and I feel overall adds to the storyline. Often when this is done there will be one or two storylines you want to skim over to get to the ones you like. Here that is not the case with me, I enjoy them all.
The equally further development of relationships is masterfully done.."_

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Fantastic, although that hardly surprising! Cant get enough of this series and i waiting with bated breath for the next one "_

You can also read this (first) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This is a history of Ashling's "world" during a certain time with the focus on countries along with people and their motivations and perspectives. Personalities, cultures, languages, psychologies, and religions overlap one another. Multi-books in one. You can even just follow one plot and you'll still have a good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"There is little to not like about this book and series. My one complaint might be how the number of characters and subplots continue to grow. It also would be nice if each book came to closure on a subplot rather than take 3 books to do so. But all in in all, they are money well spent."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I read this book, I was struck by the depth, breadth, width, ...dimensions of Ashling's created world. All these things taking place in different countries at the same time and the ways the different countries and their people see them. The way the religion and the "way it's always been done" shape actions and perspective."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This book is a great addition to my favorite gay fantasy series. It further develops many of the plot lines that were just beginning in Gambit and has me on the edge of my seat for the last book Mate. It can't come out soon enough. If your looking to buy this book then you've probably read the first four books in the series and don't need me to tell you how awesome it is. If you have not then go check out the first book Bonds of Hate."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Kudos to the author for creating such a unique and twisting storyline with the fate totally unknown even up to this books ending. The characters just keep evolving and making you wanting to know more about them and wishing the storyline just kept going and going. I can't wait to read the next book of this series Mate. I also enjoy how long each book is in contrast to the short stories that are multiplying and are quickly available. It is nice to read something that takes you deep into the characters and continues forward with an adventure and not just a quick fix story. I am totally invested in this series to find out what happens next. "_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Really I did like the book and Andrew is growing as writer.
In my personal taste I preferred the first trilogy, so I miss a lot Timishi and the first court pages and the clansmen and Anaxantis himself in the very first manner...
Indeed I did appreciate the new couples: Antybion - Yorn and Lexyntas - Thenoclon.
Waiting for the third book."_

Read this review on *Amazon Italy*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ashling's books are always like reading 5 or more books at the same time -- and liking it! After the first book you look forward to it."_

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As with the others in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, this book was excellent. When I first started reading these books I wondered how the author kept track of all of the characters, but now that I see each of them very clearly (and have since book one) I get it. They are developed so well that one can't help but see and remember each of them."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_The plots and subplots are intricate, the political intrigue is fascinating, characters seem to come alive and stare at you through the page, their fates intertwine and what at first may seem as different plot lines in different places which are unrelated to one another, ends up combining and forming part of one great story. It is hard to encounter a good fantasy saga in which m-m romance, sex, death and many uncomfortable issues such as rape, incest etc. are treated in such a bold and masterful manner; there is no excess, but there is also no scarcity of them, and Mr.Ashling throws them in at the exactly right moment each and every single time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

